# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Nomina nuovo difensore processo tributario

## bicilindrico

E' la prima volta che scrivo e auguro una buona giornata a tutti.
Il problema è questo. Ad un mio nuovo cliente viene notificato un ricorso di appello dall'Agenzia delle Entrate. Si riferisce a un ricorso che il vecchio commercialista aveva presentato in CTP ed era stato vinto. Quindi l'Ufficio ricorre in appello. La domanda che mi pongo è questa. Il mio cliente può darmi procura come difensore sull'atto delle controdeduzioni che sto per presentare? Sulla procura devo metterci il bollo? Grazie in anticipo.
Vincenzo

----------


## danilo sciuto

Risposta positiva per entrambe le domande. 
ciao   

> E' la prima volta che scrivo e auguro una buona giornata a tutti.
> Il problema è questo. Ad un mio nuovo cliente viene notificato un ricorso di appello dall'Agenzia delle Entrate. Si riferisce a un ricorso che il vecchio commercialista aveva presentato in CTP ed era stato vinto. Quindi l'Ufficio ricorre in appello. La domanda che mi pongo è questa. Il mio cliente può darmi procura come difensore sull'atto delle controdeduzioni che sto per presentare? Sulla procura devo metterci il bollo? Grazie in anticipo.
> Vincenzo

----------


## bicilindrico

Grazie mille !!!!!!!

----------


## studiovera

Se invece il difensore cambia prima della prima udienza?
Mi spiego meglio avevo ricevuto il mandato a difendere un contribuente, ho presentato il ricorso (13 anni fa) in CTP, oggi questo contribuente è sparito, non è più mio cliente, ha cambiato consulente.
Come mi comporto per l'avviso che comunque ho ricevuto come difensore?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se invece il difensore cambia prima della prima udienza?
> Mi spiego meglio avevo ricevuto il mandato a difendere un contribuente, ho presentato il ricorso (13 anni fa) in CTP, oggi questo contribuente è sparito, non è più mio cliente, ha cambiato consulente.
> Come mi comporto per l'avviso che comunque ho ricevuto come difensore?
> Grazie

  Gira l'avviso di trattazione al vecchio cliente, per raccomandata a/r; se non conosci l'indirizzo, decidi tu se andare o meno. 
ciao

----------


## studiovera

> Gira l'avviso di trattazione al vecchio cliente, per raccomandata a/r; se non conosci l'indirizzo, decidi tu se andare o meno. 
> ciao

  Grazie mille.

----------


## vallamarco

Buongiorno,
un mio nuovo cliente ha revocato il mandato precedente conferito ad un difensore che aveva presentato il ricorso alla CTP.
Non è ancora stata fissata l'udienza di discussione del primo grado.
Ora devo costituirmi come nuovo difensore.
Devo notificare la costituzione di nuovo difensore alle controparti oppure è sufficiente il deposito in Cancelleria? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Buongiorno,
> un mio nuovo cliente ha revocato il mandato precedente conferito ad un difensore che aveva presentato il ricorso alla CTP.
> Non è ancora stata fissata l'udienza di discussione del primo grado.
> Ora devo costituirmi come nuovo difensore.
> Devo notificare la costituzione di nuovo difensore alle controparti oppure è sufficiente il deposito in Cancelleria? 
> Grazie

  Basta il deposito.
Se il contribuente è d'accordo, ti presenti con lui all'udienza, e gli fai risparmiare pure la marca.

----------


## fabioalessandro

mi accodo
un comune ha presentato le controdeduzioni in ctp con l'assistenza di un collega
hanno depositato le controdeduzioni e a settembre (primo martedi dopo il 15) si terrà l'udienza
ora l'ente ha sollevato il collega (il quale è d'accordissimo) e ha incaricato il sottoscritto a rappresentarlo in undienza
devo depositare la nuova delega in segreteria oppure basta che mi presento il giorno dell'udienza con la procura? 
se devo presentare la delega in segreteria entro quando devo farlo?

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

> mi accodo
> un comune ha presentato le controdeduzioni in ctp con l'assistenza di un collega
> hanno depositato le controdeduzioni e a settembre (primo martedi dopo il 15) si terrà l'udienza
> ora l'ente ha sollevato il collega (il quale è d'accordissimo) e ha incaricato il sottoscritto a rappresentarlo in undienza
> devo depositare la nuova delega in segreteria oppure basta che mi presento il giorno dell'udienza con la procura? 
> se devo presentare la delega in segreteria entro quando devo farlo?

  dove era stato eletto il domicilio dell'ente? Se dal vecchio difensore devi fare le comunicazioni ex art. 17 del 546/92

----------


## fabioalessandro

no presso l'ente stesso

----------


## Antonella S.

salve, devo costituirmi come nuovo difensore e quindi nuova elezione domicilio in una causa davanti la CTP in cui è stata già fissata l'udienza in camera di consiglio, le controparti si sono costituite, oltretutto devo depositare le menorie illustrative e documenti integrativi, sono nei termini (entro 20 giorni prima).
Posso depositare in CTP la comparsa di costituzione di nuovo difensore con elezione di domicilio, con procura a margine e contestuale memorie illustartive con deposito documenti??? un unico atto quindi..oppure devo depositarli separatamente e come?? ma devo anche notificare prima la copia della costituzione di nuovo difensore alle controparti?? tutto questo è in bollo??
grazie.

----------

